# OK, I have to ask...Is squirting real?



## FloridaGuy1 (Nov 4, 2019)

The other thread convinced me to ask the question.

Never been with a woman who squirted and it always looks fake to me when you see it in movies. I have had sex with women who get really wet and it shows on the sheets but not in a fountain sort of way like commonly portrayed.

Does this really happen?

I know every guy will say they make a woman squirt but ladies, does it really happen that way?


----------



## moulinyx (May 30, 2019)

I have female friends who claim they are 🤷🏼‍♀️


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Thinking of a ladies anatomy I do not know where exactly the squirting would come from. Being wet yes of course, but that's different.


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

It's urine. Sorry.


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

My friend says she does but it could be urine squirting out from muscle contractions.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Like a fountain, no. But yes, squirting vaginal fluid, something like ejaculating, can happen with a few women. Most don't. And the ones who do, it won't happen regularly. It's some sort of buildup. It has little or nothing to do with the partner's skill, if there's even a partner involved.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Livvie said:


> My friend says she does but it could be urine squirting out from muscle contractions.


That is my thought.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

DownByTheRiver said:


> Like a fountain, no. But yes, squirting vaginal fluid, something like ejaculating, can happen with a few women. Most don't. And the ones who do, it won't happen regularly. It's some sort of buildup. It has little or nothing to do with the partner's skill, if there's even a partner involved.


Where is the fluid stored?


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

It’s a thing all right and it’s not urine. In fact the fluid ejaculated contains fructose, a type of sugar so “squirting” can help a woman lose weight!


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Andy1001 said:


> It’s a thing all right and it’s not urine. In fact the fluid ejaculated contains fructose, a type of sugar so “squirting” can help a woman lose weight!


So where is this fluid stored and where does it get squirted from. Just that if you look at that part of the body there is no where to store fluid except the bladder.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

Andy1001 said:


> It’s a thing all right and it’s not urine. In fact the fluid ejaculated contains fructose, a type of sugar so “squirting” can help a woman lose weight!


Water also weighs a lot.

I don’t know why this is such a holy grail. I mean I’d be lying if I said I hadn’t felt around for the g spot tissue and if I was able to get her off with that and the result was squirting it would be fine if she liked it but you gotta admit the mess is maybe not the best.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

Diana7 said:


> So where is this fluid stored and where does it get squirted from. Just that if you look at that part of the body there is no where to store fluid except the bladder.


It comes from the bladder but its only produced during sex.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Andy1001 said:


> It comes from the bladder but its only produced during sex.





Andy1001 said:


> It comes from the bladder but its only produced during sex.


Thought it had to be the bladder. No where else.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Diana7 said:


> Where is the fluid stored?


Same place all the moisture is produced/stored, glands.


----------



## RebuildingMe (Aug 18, 2019)

It’s is 100% real. I have never been with a woman who squirts until now, my current gf of a year. It is not urine and she does make a mess. She will keep going as long as I keep going. I had to research it and it is not common. Only about 15% of the female population squirts during an orgasm. It surprised me at first, but I am used to it. It also lets me know that she’s enjoying it.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

DownByTheRiver said:


> Same place all the moisture is produced/stored, glands.


I have just been told its the bladder. Hmmmm. 
To squirt, fluid has to be able too come out, so the bladder seems to be the only place.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

I would just add that the fountains you see in porn films very well may be a strategically placed solar fountain special effect.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Diana7 said:


> I have just been told its the bladder. Hmmmm.
> To squirt, fluid has to be able too come out, so the bladder seems to be the only place.


Well, Google is one finger poke away. It's glands. Glands that regularly produce fluid to clean away old dead cells. All you have to do is google "Where does vaginal fluid come from?"


----------



## Bluesclues (Mar 30, 2016)

I have never experienced it, don’t know anyone IRL that has and always believed it was fake and/or just pee. But I have read articles from sources I believe in that explain it is real and a mix of urine and some substance from a gland that not all woman have. Another article said all women do have the gland but not all can squirt (not sure why actual anatomy is in question, but okay). Who am I to invalidate what other people have experienced just because it hasn’t happened to me? Real but uncommon would be my guess.


----------



## Torninhalf (Nov 4, 2018)

It is definitely a real thing. What the fluid is or where it comes is secondary to the powerful orgasm. 🔥


----------



## Max.HeadRoom (Jun 28, 2014)

Skene's gland - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

FloridaGuy1 said:


> The other thread convinced me to ask the question.
> 
> Never been with a woman who squirted and it always looks fake to me when you see it in movies. I have had sex with women who get really wet and it shows on the sheets but not in a fountain sort of way like commonly portrayed.
> 
> ...


Happened to me in my single days with a belly dancer.


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

ConanHub said:


> Happened to me in my single days with a belly dancer.


Heard of it, never seen it. Don't know what the appeal would be


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

Numb26 said:


> Heard of it, never seen it. Don't know what the appeal would be


If it comes with an earth shattering black hole level extinction RIP dinosaurs orgasm for her that seems like worth drenching the bed. 🦖🦕


----------



## RebuildingMe (Aug 18, 2019)

It’s NOT urine. TMI, but I have gotten it in my mouth and on my face during oral and it has no smell. Urine has a distinctive smell. It also trickles out, a decent amount. But not fountains,like someone mentioned, during porn. I’m going to say about 10ML. Definitely enough to leave a pretty big wet spot on the sheets that need to be cleaned afterwards.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

FWIW I am already jealous of my wife’s ability to orgasm for like 30 seconds. With proper preheating procedure and ramp up I am thinking man mine is weak and lame in comparison.


----------



## BlueWoman (Jan 8, 2015)

Web Md has a really good article on it, but I couldn’t link it. Basics, yes it’s real. There three different types, the one that you see in porn is probably pure urine, but in some women there is an organ called the skeen gland that can provide an ejaculate fluid. Not all women have the gland, and of those that do, they don’t alway ejaculate. It’s not a well understood phenomena.


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

ccpowerslave said:


> If it comes with an earth shattering black hole level extinction RIP dinosaurs orgasm for her that seems like worth drenching the bed. 🦖🦕


So rubber sheets then?


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

DownByTheRiver said:


> Well, Google is one finger poke away. It's glands. Glands that regularly produce fluid to clean away old dead cells. All you have to do is google "Where does vaginal fluid come from?"


I have done, says it's from the bladder and it's mainly weak urine.


----------



## Torninhalf (Nov 4, 2018)

Diana7 said:


> I have done, says it's from the bladder and it's mainly weak urine.


So you have never experienced it yourself?


----------



## RebuildingMe (Aug 18, 2019)

Diana7 said:


> I have done, says it's from the bladder and it's mainly weak urine.


You are wrong.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Diana7 said:


> I have done, says it's from the bladder and it's mainly weak urine.


That's not what it said when I googled it. And that's not what it is. So do you believe that all vaginal juices come from the bladder?


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

DownByTheRiver said:


> So do you believe that all vaginal juices come from the bladder?


I don’t based on taste alone 😈


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

The majority of the *liquid* in *vaginal discharge* is mucus produced by *glands* of the cervix. The rest is made up of transudate from the *vaginal* walls and *secretions* from *glands* (Skene's and Bartholin's).


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

FloridaGuy1 said:


> The other thread convinced me to ask the question.
> 
> Never been with a woman who squirted and it always looks fake to me when you see it in movies. I have had sex with women who get really wet and it shows on the sheets but not in a fountain sort of way like commonly portrayed.
> 
> ...


Are there women who release larger volumes of fluid when they orgasm? Yes, however the chemical composition and point of origination of that fluid is up for debate. 

IMO, as long as both people are enjoying it, then who cares if it's Urine or something else. Ain't no shame.


----------



## Enigma32 (Jul 6, 2020)

bobert said:


> It's urine. Sorry.


Yup. It's actually been tested and found to be urine. So, the guys into squirting are really into golden showers they're just in denial.


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

DownByTheRiver said:


> The majority of the *liquid* in *vaginal discharge* is mucus produced by *glands* of the cervix. The rest is made up of transudate from the *vaginal* walls and *secretions* from *glands* (Skene's and Bartholin's).


Vaginal discharge is very different than squirting.


----------



## RebuildingMe (Aug 18, 2019)

Enigma32 said:


> Yup. It's actually been tested and found to be urine. So, the guys into squirting are really into golden showers they're just in denial.


Oh lord. I am currently living it. It’s not urine. But all you guys can google all you want.


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

RebuildingMe said:


> Oh lord. I am currently living it. It’s not urine. But all you guys can google all you want.


The only real study I've ever read on "squirting" found "The present data based on ultrasonographic bladder monitoring and biochemical analyses indicate that squirting is essentially the involuntary emission of urine during sexual activity, although a marginal contribution of prostatic secretions to the emitted fluid often exists."









Nature and origin of "squirting" in female sexuality - PubMed


The present data based on ultrasonographic bladder monitoring and biochemical analyses indicate that squirting is essentially the involuntary emission of urine during sexual activity, although a marginal contribution of prostatic secretions to the emitted fluid often exists.




pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov





However the study was really small. It is possible that there are urine "squirters" and then a smaller subset of something else "squirters". 

I guess my question is does it really matter if it's Urine or something else? You both enjoy it right? Just roll with it.


----------



## Enigma32 (Jul 6, 2020)

RebuildingMe said:


> Oh lord. I am currently living it. It’s not urine. But all you guys can google all you want.


I hate to be the bearer of bad news man, but it is what it is. The phenomena has been studied already. The ladies who claim they squirt actually have their bladder fill during sex and then it comes out as they orgasm. Even if your girl empties her bladder prior to sex, if she is a squirter, it sometimes fills back up just come out as she gets off. Sure, there are other secretions by the skene gland and all that but they simply do not produce enough liquid to account for what comes out. The rest is urine, sorry to say.


----------



## RebuildingMe (Aug 18, 2019)

Enigma32 said:


> I hate to be the bearer of bad news man, but it is what it is. The phenomena has been studied already. The ladies who claim they squirt actually have their bladder fill during sex and then it comes out as they orgasm. Even if your girl empties her bladder prior to sex, if she is a squirter, it sometimes fills back up just come out as she gets off. Sure, there are other secretions by the skene gland and all that but they simply do not produce enough liquid to account for what comes out. The rest is urine, sorry to say.


Okay, don’t be sorry. I’ve had girls piss on me and vice versa. This ain’t piss. It’s the first girl I’ve been with who has squirted. I’ll take my first hand knowledge over “studies” any day of the week. It is completely odorless and colorless.


----------



## maquiscat (Aug 20, 2019)

FloridaGuy1 said:


> The other thread convinced me to ask the question.
> 
> Never been with a woman who squirted and it always looks fake to me when you see it in movies. I have had sex with women who get really wet and it shows on the sheets but not in a fountain sort of way like commonly portrayed.
> 
> ...


My one wife does. Not like the shoot across the room stuff you might see on porn, but yeah she does it. I know a woman who claims she can end of shooting if things are done just right. It's a real thing. But there are probably falsehoods that have been built upon the truth.


----------



## maquiscat (Aug 20, 2019)

BlueWoman said:


> Web Md has a really good article on it, but I couldn’t link it. Basics, yes it’s real. There three different types, the one that you see in porn is probably pure urine, but in some women there is an organ called the skeen gland that can provide an ejaculate fluid. Not all women have the gland, and of those that do, they don’t alway ejaculate. It’s not a well understood phenomena.


Here you go:









What Is a Squirting Orgasm


A squirting orgasm is an orgasm that includes female ejaculation. Learn more about squirting orgasm and how it happens.




www.webmd.com


----------



## maquiscat (Aug 20, 2019)

RebuildingMe said:


> Okay, don’t be sorry. I’ve had girls piss on me and vice versa. This ain’t piss. It’s the first girl I’ve been with who has squirted. I’ll take my first hand knowledge over “studies” any day of the week. It is completely odorless and colorless.


Given what I am reading, the fluid for squirting, as opposed to female ejaculation (skene gland) and sexual incontinence, is the same base for urine, without the waste products. Now as to whether you want to count that as urine or not is up to you. I will agree that the fluid is not similar to urine as far as I can tell without a chemistry set, but there is too much evidence to ignore otherwise.


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

NOT URINE

This can be objectively studied and verified. 

There is a medication called pyridium used to ease the pain of urinary tract infections. It is excreted in the urine to soothe the discomfort UTIs. 

One of the notable side effects of this medication is it turns the urine a bright, neon orange - like orange Kool Aid or brighter. 

Now a lot of women are not going to want to have sex or get fingered etc during a rip-roaring UTI but i do personally know a nurse who was a heavy squirter who wanted to find out once and for all whether it was urine or another fluid, so while she was being treated for a UTI and was having the neon orange urine, she had her husband finger her in the manner that would produce the most volumous discharge and when she squirted - No neon orange. There was no neon orange and nor was there any of the cloudy, discolored urine of her UTI. 

Squirting is a different fluid. There may or may not be some urine mixed in with it at times, but it is a different body fluid. 

I have known a few women that were heavy squirters. By heavy, I mean probably multiple fluid ounces. They would go to the bathroom and urinate beforehand and would still release a heavy volume of fluid. It had to have been coming from somewhere else besides the bladder.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

ccpowerslave said:


> If it comes with an earth shattering black hole level extinction RIP dinosaurs orgasm for her that seems like worth drenching the bed. 🦖🦕


You aren't even joking. I thought she was having a seizure, a grand mal. Her head started whipping back and forth and she lost control and started slapping at my chest and shoulders and then... Boom!!!


----------



## TAMAT (Jun 20, 2015)

It was real for my W a few times, but she turned it off for me and I never stopped mourning it's loss.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

ConanHub said:


> You aren't even joking. I thought she was having a seizure, a grand mal. Her head started whipping back and forth and she lost control and started slapping at my chest and shoulders and then... Boom!!!


My wife was very emotional after and holding on to me like a frightened woman. Just kept saying over and over..."You did not do anything different, but it was different" 😎....yeah i did do something different, she just did not realize it. You're welcome Baby Girl 😁


----------



## maquiscat (Aug 20, 2019)

oldshirt said:


> NOT URINE
> 
> This can be objectively studied and verified.
> 
> ...


A couple of us have put up an article from a medical source showing that it is, although I still contend that while the fluid originates in the bladder it is urine technically, but not as most people think it is. What medical source can you put up to show otherwise?


----------



## EveningThoughts (Jul 12, 2018)

I don't squirt much, but can gush an incredible amount. When I speak of gushing it comes from an internal source somehow.

If I'm stood up (braced legs work best for this) my husband can use a toy to hit the right spots (or his fingers) and you hear the fluid building up. That toy is like a plug holding back a damn, pull away the dildo and the fluid floods out. 
So I don't see how this can be urine from inside a *****/vagina. And it doesn't look or smell the same. 
Sometimes I squirt as well but not much.
No orgasm in my case, it's just a party trick that I don't like but my husband loves.


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

EveningThoughts said:


> I don't squirt much, but can gush an incredible amount. When I speak of gushing it comes from an internal source somehow.
> 
> If I'm stood up (braced legs work best for this) my husband can use a toy to hit the right spots (or his fingers) and you hear the fluid building up. That toy is like a plug holding back a damn, pull away the dildo and the fluid floods out.
> So I don't see how this can be urine from inside a ***/vagina. And it doesn't look or smell the same.
> ...


From a male point of view, if I am fingering someone and stimulating their G-spot, I can feel the fluid building up. 

Before the release of fluid it feels like there is a big ol’ jellyfish sloshing around in there. 

But the point I’m trying to make here is the fluid buildup is occurring DURING the stimulation that wasn’t there at the beginning of the stimulation.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

RebuildingMe said:


> You are wrong.


It's what a medical site said.


----------



## Taxman (Dec 21, 2016)

I can confirm that it exists and is messy fun. My wife can manage a stream that goes about 2 feet depending on intensity. It does not happen every time, but will show up once a week to once every other week.


----------



## CountryMike (Jun 1, 2021)

oldshirt said:


> From a male point of view, if I am fingering someone and stimulating their G-spot, I can feel the fluid building up.
> 
> Before the release of fluid it feels like there is a big ol’ jellyfish sloshing around in there.
> 
> But the point I’m trying to make here is the fluid buildup is occurring DURING the stimulation that wasn’t there at the beginning of the stimulation.


Jellyfish? 🙄🙄🙄😂😂 that's a new one!


----------



## pastasauce79 (Mar 21, 2018)

I've felt something different coming out of my vagina twice. It felt like a ball of jelly. Sorry for the tmi, but last time it felt like a blood clot going through the vaginal canal. I couldn't tell how much fluid it was because it was mixed with male fluids. It freaked me out for a little bit. It happened after a strong orgasm.


----------



## GC1234 (Apr 15, 2020)

FloridaGuy1 said:


> The other thread convinced me to ask the question.
> 
> Never been with a woman who squirted and it always looks fake to me when you see it in movies. I have had sex with women who get really wet and it shows on the sheets but not in a fountain sort of way like commonly portrayed.
> 
> ...


They are....I know from experience.


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

Squirting is real, but the fluid comes from the bladder and maybe from the skene gland (kind of the female version of the prostate).

There have been studies on this. They all show the liquid coming from the bladder and analysis shows that it is urine. 









Nature and origin of "squirting" in female sexuality - PubMed


The present data based on ultrasonographic bladder monitoring and biochemical analyses indicate that squirting is essentially the involuntary emission of urine during sexual activity, although a marginal contribution of prostatic secretions to the emitted fluid often exists.




pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

It’s real. When my wife was young is was more like flowing/leaking..... not a spray or squirt. Those days quit after our first child. We were too young and inexperienced to know any different and never gave it a second thought.


----------



## Luckylucky (Dec 11, 2020)

Yes, women squirt.

When the water breaks during childbirth.

Thank you. 😇


----------



## maree (Jun 13, 2011)

Yes, I squirt. A lot. Not all the time but every few times we have sex it happens. It's definitely at least mixed with urine as the feeling when it happens, the fact my bladder is completely empty when we are finished, and there's been a time or two I forgot to wash the towel and the smell was urine. Gross, but you asked 😆


----------



## Texican (Jan 11, 2012)

ms gamboolgal has squirted for most of our 43 years of being intimate.

Now she gets very wet and sometimes she still does squirt - but not as strong or as often as she did in our younger years....

I have always loved it and that is what good thick towels are for.....


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

Yes.

To elaborate further, from experience it isn't always coincident with reaching orgasm and not all women women like it when it happens to them.

That said as someone who is experienced with golden showers, in my experience the spray or alternate gushing hasn't been like urine at all. Although having not tested it, I concede it may be exactly that.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

It’s real. Our garden hose does it all the time. It’s even enough to water the plants. It doesn’t look like piss either!


----------

